# (IL) Yellow Lab Stud



## Willy1986 (Sep 18, 2017)

Looking for someone in the Chicago/ IL area to breed our AKC MH BEAR THE EPIC. He is 6 years old and the last of his line. We would like to breed him once this year before we get him fixed. We are not doing it for the money or to become breeders. He is not competing any longer. he is more a pet now that a working dog. We got him from a kennel in North Carolina. They suggested using this forum. You can look him up online. please contact me at [email protected] or [email protected] if you are interested or know someone who is. Thank you


----------

